# CNC & Fräs-Thread



## ricoroci (30. November 2015)

*CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Servus,

da ich noch keinen ähnlichen Thread gefunden habe, erstelle ich nun einen, eventuell besteht ja Interesse.

Hier kann man sich über verschiedene CNC Steuerungen, Fräsen & Software austauschen.
Ebenso über Drehzahl & Vorschub, Materialien und allgemeine Tipps!

Gruß
Domi


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Guter Thread! Ich glaube es gibt nur nicht so viele, die damit was machen.


----------



## MfDoom (30. November 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Guter Thread! Ich würde ja gerne aber mir fehlt die Zeit und das Geld.
Aber eventuell ja irgendwann 


Hier gibt es schon einen Thread der sich unter anderem  mit dem Thema befasst


----------



## Hänschen (30. November 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Ich glaube der 3D-Druck wird der Fräse und der Drehbank Konkurrenz machen ...


----------



## JoM79 (30. November 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Das wird noch ne ganze Weile dauern, bist das soweit ist.


----------



## ricoroci (30. November 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Freut mich das es doch ein paar Leute hier gibt.

Ich finde, zumindest eine händische Fräse gehört in jede gute Werkstatt 

Zum Thema 3D Drucker:
 Leider noch viel zu ungenau und alles muss im Nachhinein nachgearbeitet werden.
Denke nicht, dass da so schnell Konkurrenz kommt.


----------



## keinnick (30. November 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich glaube der 3D-Druck wird der Fräse und der Drehbank Konkurrenz machen ...



Denke ich nicht. Zumindest nicht flächendeckend. Denk allein mal an den Zeitfaktor von einfachen Drehteilen. Da spuckt Dir eine CNC-Drehmaschine schon 10 Teile aus, bevor der Drucker überhaupt einsatzbereit ist.  Davon abgesehen ist man bei so einem Drucker in der Materialwahl ziemlich eingeschränkt und sie sind (noch) viel zu ungenau. Die Dinger haben schon ihre Daseinsberechtigung und sind ganz nett. Aber momentan eher noch eine Spielerei.


----------



## ricoroci (30. November 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*



keinnick schrieb:


> Die Dinger haben schon ihre Daseinsberechtigung und sind ganz nett. Aber momentan eher noch eine Spielerei.



Genau so sehe ich das auch.
Ich denke allerdings auch, das es dabei bleiben wird.
Mal einen Prototyp erstellen ist damit super, allerdings als Vervielfältigungsmittel ungeeignet.


----------



## keinnick (30. November 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Ansonsten guter Thread.  Konnte mich vor Jahren mal regelmäßig an einer Gildemeister CTX 400 austoben. Das hat schon Spaß gemacht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Habt ihr bei einem neuen Programm immer die Hand auf dem Notaus oder vertraut ihr der CAM Software blind?  Ich hämmer sofort immer den Notaus wenn ich irgendeine Zuckung der Maschine sehe, die mir Angst macht. 

...ich denke schon das 3D Druck den CNC Maschinen druck machen wird. Grade Teile wo es nur wenige Abschnitte/Passungen gibt die genaue Maße erfordern, wird man die demnächst sicher mit einem 3D Drucker machen, sobald man da auch Stahl vernünftig schnell drucken kann. Grade bei Teilen mit vielen Hohlräumen, die sonst ausgefräst werden müssten.


----------



## JoM79 (30. November 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Wie gesagt, bei Prototypen können 3D Drucker Sinn machen.
Aber es geht nicht nur um die Geschwindigkeit, sondern auch um die Materialgüte.
Gerade bei der Massenfertigung von Teilen, wird ein Drucker noch lange nicht mit einem CNC Automaten mithalten können.


----------



## ricoroci (30. November 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Habt ihr bei einem neuen Programm immer die Hand auf dem Notaus oder vertraut ihr der CAM Software blind?  Ich hämmer sofort immer den Notaus wenn ich irgendeine Zuckung der Maschine sehe, die mir Angst macht.
> 
> ...ich denke schon das 3D Druck den CNC Maschinen druck machen wird. Grade Teile wo es nur wenige Abschnitte/Passungen gibt die genaue Maße erfordern, wird man die demnächst sicher mit einem 3D Drucker machen, sobald man da auch Stahl vernünftig schnell drucken kann. Grade bei Teilen mit vielen Hohlräumen, die sonst ausgefräst werden müssten.



Erstmal muss meine CNC laufen, von daher ist im Moment die Hand sowieso immer am EStop 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, bei Prototypen können 3D Drucker Sinn machen.
> Aber es geht nicht nur um die Geschwindigkeit, sondern auch um die Materialgüte.
> Gerade bei der Massenfertigung von Teilen, wird ein Drucker noch lange nicht mit einem CNC Automaten mithalten können.



Sehe ich wirklich auch so, denke nicht, dass sich soo viel noch tun wird.
CNC ist einfach Präzision, und da wird es denk ich den 3D'lern immer fehlen.
Vor Allem bei Serienfertigungen.


----------



## JoM79 (30. November 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Gerade bei Alu ist das schon fast krank, wie schnell und genau ne CNC da ist.


----------



## ricoroci (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Ja das ist richtig, Alu ist wirklich (für jede "vernünftige" CNC) ein Kinderspiel.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das einmal Granulat verfügbar ist, welches genauso präzise und schnell gespritzt werden kann.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*



ricoroci schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das einmal Granulat verfügbar ist, welches genauso präzise und schnell gespritzt werden kann.



Beim 3D Druck von Metallen wird nichts "gespritzt".
Das Verfahren funktioniert mit einem hochpräzisen, feinen Laser 
Mit dem 3D "Druck" bei Metallen hat man den Vorteil auch sehr komplexe Formen/Körper herzustellen, die man mit normalen Maschinen nicht herstellen kann.


----------



## keinnick (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Habt ihr bei einem neuen Programm immer die Hand auf dem Notaus oder vertraut ihr der CAM Software blind?  Ich hämmer sofort immer den Notaus wenn ich irgendeine Zuckung der Maschine sehe, die mir Angst macht.



Hab ich genau so gemacht. Der erste Durchlauf war immer ein wenig Adrenalin.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*



keinnick schrieb:


> Hab ich genau so gemacht. Der erste Durchlauf war immer ein wenig Adrenalin.


Habt ihr kein Poti für die Geschwindigkeit an der Maschine?


----------



## ricoroci (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Beim 3D Druck von Metallen wird nichts "gespritzt".
> Das Verfahren funktioniert mit einem hochpräzisen, feinen Laser
> Mit dem 3D "Druck" bei Metallen hat man den Vorteil auch sehr komplexe Formen/Körper herzustellen, die man mit normalen Maschinen nicht herstellen kann.



Klingt trotzdem irgendwie nicht aufs 100stel präzise 
Das mit den Formen kommt auf die Maschine an, aber im Grunde richtig.
Nur wann brauche ich solche Formen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Habt ihr kein Poti für die Geschwindigkeit an der Maschine?



Naja, das läuft über die Software?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Kenne halt nur ältere Modelle, da ging das schön zu regeln.
Bei den neuen habe ich noch nicht geguckt.


----------



## ricoroci (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Also bei der CNC läuft Alles über die Software;
Vorschub, Drehzahl, Achsen, Relais (Staubabsaugung, etc.) Da ist nichts mehr händisch einzustellen. 

Einzig wenn man ein Handregler bzw. Handrad verwendet^^


----------



## keinnick (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Habt ihr kein Poti für die Geschwindigkeit an der Maschine?



Doch, den gab es auch an der Maschine mit der ich arbeiten durfte. Der hilft Dir aber z. B. nichts, wenn Du nen Werkzeugwechsel programmiert hast und dabei vergessen hast, vorher mit dem Werkzeugrevolver auf eine "sichere Position" zu fahren.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Das ist dann natürlich schlecht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Habt ihr kein Poti für die Geschwindigkeit an der Maschine?



Doch schon aber du kannst ja nicht alles in Zeitlupe fahren, außer man wirft das erste Teil weg. Wenn man ne schöne Oberfläche haben will ohne Rattermarken oder wie man das auch immer nennt, dann muss der Vorschub schon entsprechend flott sein. Selbst wenn man das Poti ziemlich weit zurück hat, ist der Eilgang zum anfahren der nächsten Position ziemlich flott.


----------



## keinnick (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Ja, da gibts viele solcher Situationen. Zum Beispiel auch ein Loch bohren, danach ein Gewinde schneiden und dann feststellen, dass das Loch leider nicht tief genug gebohrt wurde.  Dann > Knaaack 

Naja, ich bin kein Profi in den Dingen aber ich verstehe was TBF meinte (dass ich das noch mal schreibe )


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Jaaaaaaaa Gewindeschneiden ist auch immer SEHR geil.  M2 in AlSi und die verdammte Maschine bricht den zu 99% ab. Geht nur per Hand.  *queikquiekkratzkratzKNACK* Die müssten irgendwie nen Gefühlssensor einbauen, der merkt, wann er lieber vorwärts und wann er lieber rückwärts dreht.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Ähhhmmm will  nicht Klugscheissen aber gerade auf ner CNC Fräse kann man wunderbar das Gewinde auch fräsen. Gibt auch eigene Werkzeuge wo man sich sogar das Bohren erspart. Einfach ins volle reinzirkulieren und fertig.
DIXI 1740 DE - YouTube


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*



ricoroci schrieb:


> Nur wann brauche ich solche Formen.



Metallischer 3D-Drucker bei Volkswagen [deutsch] - YouTube


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Klar im Prototypenbau sind die schneller.
3 Tage für nen neues Blechteil ist gut, aber wie sieht es nachher in der Serienfertigung aus?


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*



0madmexx0 schrieb:


> Ähhhmmm will  nicht Klugscheissen aber gerade auf ner CNC Fräse kann man wunderbar das Gewinde auch fräsen. Gibt auch eigene Werkzeuge wo man sich sogar das Bohren erspart. Einfach ins volle reinzirkulieren und fertig.
> DIXI 1740 DE - YouTube


Wenn man so ein Spezialteil hat, dann kann man das sicher machen.  Liegt nur leider nicht überall rum.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Wobei, geht auch ein M2 Gewinde damit?


----------



## ricoroci (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Metallischer 3D-Drucker bei Volkswagen [deutsch] - YouTube





ricoroci schrieb:


> Mal einen Prototyp erstellen ist damit super, allerdings als Vervielfältigungsmittel ungeeignet.





JoM79 schrieb:


> Klar im Prototypenbau sind die schneller.
> 3 Tage für nen neues Blechteil ist gut, aber wie sieht es nachher in der Serienfertigung aus?



Genau das meine ich


----------



## keinnick (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wobei, geht auch ein M2 Gewinde damit?



Gute Frage und das würde ich gerne sehen. Vorzugsweise in Edelstahl oder sonstiges zähes Zeug geschnitten.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Komischerweise habe ich die meisten Gewindebohrer in Alu abgerissen, gut da war ich auch noch in der Ausbildung im ersten Jahr.


----------



## keinnick (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Alu ist auch nicht gleich Alu (ich bin da aber auch kein Experte). Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, geht das Zeug aber von sehr gut zerspanbar bis zäh wie Pizzakäse.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Kühlen muss man Alu halt, sonst entwickelt sich schnell ne Aufbauschneide.
Gerade beim M2 Gewinde muss man wegen Fließspäne aufpassen


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Stimmt auch wieder.
Aber im Gegensatz zu nem 1.2379, 1.12824 usw doch sehr gut verarbeitbar.
Ich "durfte" mal nen Werzeugstahl verarbeiten, da waren die Standzeiten der Werkzeuge gefühlt um die Hälfte reduziert.
Weiss leider nicht mehr welcher das war, kostete aber meine ich um die 100€ das Kilo.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wobei, geht auch ein M2 Gewinde damit?


Ich glaube die gibt es auch in M2. Man muss dann aber bestimmt verdammt viel Drehzahl fahren bei dem winzigen Fräser. Am besten mit Schnelllaufgetriebe. Zahnarztbohrer. 



keinnick schrieb:


> Gute Frage und das würde ich gerne sehen.  Vorzugsweise in Edelstahl oder sonstiges zähes Zeug geschnitten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Edelstahl ist nicht so schlimm wie Alu Legierungen mit viel Silizium. Da klemmt irgendwann einfach der Gewindebohrer fest, egal was du dranmachst, ober wie vorsichtig du bist. Am besten ist mit der Hand schneiden und dann ständig vor und zurück rocken. Auf der Drehbank ist das Zeug auch extrem beschissen, weil der Span niemals abbricht. Kann man locker nen 50 Meter Span machen, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Dann reißt sich das Futter natürlich die ganze ******* aus der Spänewanne hoch und du hast den riesen schleuderden Späneball um dein Werkstück.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*



ricoroci schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich



Die Metall-3D Drucker werden in ein paar Jahren auch in der Serienfertigung eingesetzt


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Werkzeugstahl ist auch um einiges härter als Alu. Alu kann durch die Hitzeentwicklung weich werden. Wenn der Vorschub dann noch zu langsam ist, ist die logische Folge ein Fließspan, das Werkzeug verklebt und ist verstopft, kann den Span nicht mehr abführen und bricht.
Vor allem wenn man den Vorschub zu langsam hat. Also bei Alu passender Vorschub und immer kühlen.

Hatte aber auch schon Alu was echt geil zu drehen war. Keine Fließspäne egal was man gemacht hat. 
Wenn man beschissenes Alu dreht und man nen 50 Meter Span hat solltet man den Vorschub erhöhen.

Gibt auch extra Werkzeug für Alu


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Hatte aber auch schon Alu was echt geil zu drehen war. Keine Fließspäne egal was man gemacht hat.
> Wenn man beschissenes Alu dreht und man nen 50 Meter Span hat solltet man den Vorschub erhöhen.


Ja, bei Alu kommt es extrem drauf an, was es für eine Legierung ist.
Den Vorschub kann man aber auch nur erhöhen, wenn es das Werkstück aushält. Hat man was langes und dünnes, ergibt es zu hoher Vorschub ein Loch im Wellblechdach.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Hab leider (oder glücklicherweiße) nie mit Wellblechdach gearbeitet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Im HBZ haben auch schon ein paar Futterschlüssel auf dem Dach gelegen.  Irgendwann wurden dann Sicherheitsschlüssel für alle Drehbänke gekauft, die immer rausfallen.  Produktives Arbeiten ist damit natürlich nicht mehr möglich aber es hat ihn zumindest niemand eventuell im Gesicht stecken.

Mir ist schonmal nen langes Aluteil aus der Drehbank geflogen, weil ich zu viel Vorschub gefahren bin und es sich verbogen hat. Ist zum Glück nix passiert.

Meine Micro Drehbank bockt häufiger mal beim Abstechen ab, weil die nicht genügend Dampf hat... Passiert aber eigentlich nie was.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Die ekligen Futterschlüssel mit der Feder? Die hab ich echt gehasst. Hab zum Glück nie ein Schlüssel stecken lassen.

Das mit dem Alu ist mir auch schonmal passiert, hab zuviel zugestellt. War aber komisch hab 3 oder 4mm mehrmals geplant und erst beim schlichten ist es aus den Backen gefetzt passiert ist nicht viel, musste halt neue Backen ausdrehen.


Jaja, lange und dünne Teile drehen ist aber auch ne Qual.


----------



## keinnick (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Ja, die Dinger sind ätzend. Noch schlimmer finde ich allerdings Drehmaschinen bei denen man erst die Abdeckung vom Futter runterklappen muss und dann noch so ein Ding hier nutzen muss, damit das Teil überhaupt anspringt: Schutzeinrichtung für Drehmaschinen - PTO-11/435 jetzt online kaufen zu top Preisen.

Aus Sicherheitsgründen ist das evtl. sinnvoll. Wirklich gut arbeiten kann man so aber nicht.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Vor allem wenn die Schutzhaube dann mal verkratzt ist sodass man nicht mehr durchsieht


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Ich setzt meist nur die Brille auf.
Die Haube mach ich nur runter, wenn ich mit Öl oder Bohrmilch was mache.


----------



## ricoroci (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Gut zu merken wie viele "Handwerker" wir hier eigentlich haben


----------



## keinnick (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich setzt meist nur die Brille auf.
> Die Haube mach ich nur runter, wenn ich mit Öl oder Bohrmilch was mache.



Ja, nur gibt es ja auch Maschinen, die gar nicht erst starten bzw. weiter laufen, wenn dieses Teil nicht unten ist. Das nervt richtig (finde ich). Wenn man einfach nur mit einer Feile, am drehenden Werktstück, ein wenig entgraten möchte, muss man sich verrenken wie ein Schimpanse, damit die Maschine nicht anhält. 



ricoroci schrieb:


> Gut zu merken wie viele "Handwerker" wir hier eigentlich haben



Finde ich auch gut


----------



## ricoroci (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Was verwendet ihr denn als CAM und Fräs Software?

Habt ihr Fotos von euren Fräsen oder CNC's?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Siemens und SolidWorks


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Inventor, SolidCAM, TNCremo, Ling-Long-Ding-Dong-Whatever

...diese China Software für diese klein CNCs ist gar nicht so übel...




ricoroci schrieb:


> von *euren* Fräsen


Wer hat hier seine private CNC Fräse/Drehbank?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Haben glaub nichtmal so wenige, sind dann aber halt konventionelle "Schrottmaschinen" mit Nonius und nem toten Gang von ner kompletten Umdrehung


----------



## keinnick (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*



ricoroci schrieb:


> Was verwendet ihr denn als CAM und Fräs Software?
> 
> Habt ihr Fotos von euren Fräsen oder CNC's?



Habe damit schon ewig nichts mehr am Hut. Damals habe ich aber an einer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jen8xKYB2s rumspielen können.


----------



## ricoroci (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Also ne händische Drehbank und eine CNC Fräse sind vorhanden, privat.
Als Elektroniker hat man damit in der Arbeit nicht viel zu tun


----------



## YuT666 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Bin CNC-Fräser und -Dreher. Arbeite seit über 20 Jahren mit Sinumerik, Heidenhain, Fanuc und Traub Steuerungen. Nebenbei noch alles Konventionelle und Flachschleifen. Privat hab ich keine Maschine, da ich in der Arbeit auf meine Sachen zugreifen kann. Wenn mal Fragen in den Bereichen auftauchen sollten, dann ab dafür.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2016)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Letztens mal wieder ein bischen Plastik gedreht....

ES WAR DIE HÖLLE!  

Ist es überhaupt möglich eine Passung in Plastik zu drehen ohne 10x try&error? 

Allein schon die zusätzliche Maßänderung wärend des Drehens, weil sich bei einem einzigen Mal überdrehen das Werkstück unterschiedlich erhitzt hat. Auf der einen Seite ist es 66,000 auf der anderen Seite 65,929. Ja super, toller Konus. 

Plandrehen ging halbwegs, da bin ich einfach mit nem Stechstahl mit brutalem Vorschub einmal vorher und die Oberfläche war wie poliert.  ...und plan!


----------



## JoM79 (26. April 2016)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Die Erfahrung machts .
Kurz vor Maß drehen, abkühlen, 2 Schlichtspäne und fertig.
Kunststoff halt immer mit Feuer frei drehen.
Der Spann muss schön vom Werkstück wegfliegen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. April 2016)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Ja auf meiner kleinen Drehbank zuhause kann ich nicht so brutalen Vorschub fahren, sonst hält die an.  Eine stolze Bullcraft 5 mit 600W oder so.  Aber besser zuhause eine kleine Drehbank als keine Drehbank.  Rundlaufgenauigkeit ist sogar richtig gut! <0,01

Ich hatte auch mal probiert das Zeug bei -25°C direkt aus dem Gefrierschrank zu drehen mit eher mäßigem Erfolg. Ich kann nicht mal genau sagen was es für ein Kunststoff ist, weil ich es als Reststücke für umme bekommen habe. Schon schön passend auf Maß gesägt, wie ich es brauche.


----------



## xenos1 (29. April 2016)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Hätte mal ne Frage bzgl. Gewindebohren auf modernen CNC Fräsmaschinen. Wird da vor oder nach dem Gewindebohren gesenkt? Wenn man per Hand das Gewinde schneidet macht man ja die Senkung auf jeden Fall vorher, damit es leichter geht. Ner Maschine könnte sowas denke ich grundsätzlich egal sein. Die ist stark und steif genug und bohrt definitiv senkrecht ins Werkstück. Wie wird das da gehandhabt?


----------



## JoM79 (29. April 2016)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Vorher, es ändert sich nichts an der eigentlichen Vorgehensweise.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. April 2016)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Kannst das senken auch ganz weglassen. Ist dann halt eventuell ein kleinwenig fummeliger die Schraube anzusetzen. Auch beim Schneiden per Hand senke ich nur, wenn ich die Schraube mehr als 1 Mal wieder demontieren muss. Bei einmaligem Verbauen lohnt das einfach nicht. Spart gut Zeit


----------



## Klutten (29. April 2016)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Das ist doch Unsinn. 

Wenn du dir die Senkung sparst, hast du nach dem Gewindeschneiden einen Aufbaugrat, der weder eine Schraube, noch mehrere Bauteile plan aufliegen lässt. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Belastung für den Gewindeschneider höher ist und der Anschnitt des Gewindes das Ansetzen der Schraube deutlich vereinfacht. Sauber arbeiten kostet nur wenige Sekunden Zeit beim Senken, spart aber späteren Ärger. Quasi am falschen Ende gespart.


----------



## JoM79 (30. April 2016)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Nennt sich auch Pfusch am Bau.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. April 2016)

*AW: CNC & Fräs-Thread*

Kommt immer ganz drauf an was man baut. Ich hab z.B. mal etliche Zaunpfosten mit Gewinde versehen das waren bestimmt 500 Gewinde. Da hab ich mir das Senken pauschal gespart weil es einfach keinen Unterschied macht. Ob das Gitter zwischen den Pfosten jetzt 0,05 schief steht, weil keine Senkung vorhanden ist fällt nun nicht wirklich ins Gewicht. Und da niemand seinen Zaun ständig auf und abbaut, braucht man das Gewinde genau 1 Mal. Nach den 500 Gewinden hat der Gewindeschneider auch noch wunderbar funktioniert.


----------

